# syrians-are my cages big enough?



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey there, just wondered if my cages are of good size or whether I need to upgrade?
One has a Savic Cambridge, the other an Imac Fantasy.
They both have lots of toys too and an hour free ranging each in the front hall which has no wires and is pretty ham friendly!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think technically your hammys are fine :thumbup:

How many levels does your imac fantasy have? I have mine in a 3 level one...and if he gets better I will get him more!

There are a few people on here...cough...Ladysol...cough  who have extended their cages so if you're thinking of doing it get in contact with her! xx


----------



## janespooch (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't know what cages are ones you mentioned, but by googling few images, I think they will do you just fine.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

pretty flowers said:


> Hey there, just wondered if my cages are of good size or whether I need to upgrade?
> One has a Savic Cambridge, the other an Imac Fantasy.
> They both have lots of toys too and an hour free ranging each in the front hall which has no wires and is pretty ham friendly!!!!


That's plenty of space ( I know this cos I used to have both of em )
As long as you get your hamsters out the cage for exercise every night then all is fine xx


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have previously had the Cambridge and the Fantasy. Personally, I think your Hamsters are fine, and they get free time, which most hamster owners I know don't do (I do myself though). I know someone has already asked this, but how many levels is your fantasy? Mine was three.

Oh if your asking what cage my hamsters are currently in, one is in a Savic Hamster Heaven, the others are both in separate Beckingham Palaces.


----------

